# for our sweet lil cowgirl



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 14, 2007)

* Hey cowgirl, sweetie, may I ask? Is your name Patty? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*
* 

 Well, he does say, "cow girl"   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL!!! I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the laugh Terry!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 14, 2007)

suck up.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









    i know ya didn't just call her cow patty.....


----------



## glued2it (Oct 14, 2007)

RTFLMAO


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Heck, Cow Patty would have been a good user name. LOL!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 14, 2007)

* you don't know and you never will. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  Dang, she never did say if her name is, "Patty". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ,  the lil snot! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  haha*


----------



## Dutch (Oct 17, 2007)

I don'no Terry-careful 'bout teasing our cowgirl-ya just might find yer'self in the middle of a shrimp stampede!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 17, 2007)

Didn't they mae a movie about shrimps stampeeding the desert somewhere?


----------



## richtee (Oct 17, 2007)

Not yet...BUT...Cowgirl just PM'd me to come do the camera work.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL!

How do you all like my new signature?


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

I got caught in a shrimp stampede once! Those lil horns sure do hurt


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 17, 2007)

*  I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That Coley sure does a fine job in whatever he takes on. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now, just so Dutch don't get on I-15 and drive up here and whup me for being disrespectful to you, what WOULD you like me to call you?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













   You know I'm just kiddin ya! We only tease the sweet girls. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

You may call me cowgirl OR Patty.....I'll answer to either.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Vlap, I have images in my mind of those things stampeding all over Florida.........I still say you are........................LUCKYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

I love where I live. Although I see picts some of you take of your back yards that stretch to the horizon and I am jealous of that. Love the mountains! 

As for the stampeed I was swimming a ways offshore in the gulf of mexico. I was standing on a sandbar and all the sudden I started getting pricks all over my body. (HURT LIKE HECK!) I look down and in the water are thousands of shrimp and they kept lunging forward and stabbing me with those lil horns. I guess they were taking revenge on me for all the times I have impaled one of them on a hook and fed them to various fish.


----------



## chadpole (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Patti!  What color is your moped? LOL. Do you get P.Oed pretty easy?


----------

